# What I feed my Fish



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

This is what i feed my fish. i know its evil


















And on the Inside

http://dingo.care-mail.com/pictures/83/836/635/836357941.jpg


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nothing shows up.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

o well


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

right click on the mouse .copy url and paste on address box.

and thats some funny food


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I feed mine the same stuff. Originally intended for snakes and stuff..


----------



## MAXIMUS VIOLENTIA (Feb 3, 2003)

That's one of the best foods out there.
I fed them quite often to my Reds when they were juvi's but not so much now cause they're too expensive at a buck a piece. Hell it costs me $12-$14 a feeding now!
I even feed pinkies to my Oscars occasionally.
They love 'em!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

If only used that a few times. That stuff is expensive up here. I usally buy frozen pinkies or mice online and its way cheaper. Live mice about 3-4in including the tail is $2.50 up here.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I love the brand name though....Mice on Ice, LOL :laugh:

Joe


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

The only thing i hat with feeding mice or any live animals is.....
it gets so messy in the aquarium lol! =)


----------

